
Vkvg: Vulkan vector drawing, trying to stay close to Cairo API - adamnemecek
https://github.com/jpbruyere/vkvg
======
johndough
Can anyone shed some light on the patent status of rendering convex polygons?
Last I checked, pretty much every method seemed to be patented in the US.
Here, the stencil buffer method is used, which also seems to be patented,
although the method was described in "OpenGL Programming Guide, 3rd Edition"
from 1999, possibly earlier.

~~~
justinjlynn
Please don't; often commercial/corporate developers are directed to _never_
look for or reference patents in the course of their work. Especially here, it
could make the difference between knowing and unknowing infringement - often a
damages multiplier if it comes to a dispute. Seriously, if you have a concern
I highly suggest you leave that to your legal advisors.

I am not a lawyer, and I'm certainly not your lawyer.

~~~
johndough
Does this still apply if the code has already been written?

~~~
justinjlynn
> if you have a concern I highly suggest you leave that to your legal
> advisors.

------
green7ea
I'm very curious about the performance gains from using Vulkan instead of
OpenGL. How would this compare performance wise to nanoVG?

~~~
wolfspider
Yes, the multithreading on the GPU picks up good performance in OpenGL and the
extensions for compositing make a huge difference due to drawing all the
vectors on the screen quickly. NanoVG uses a single header file for a lot of
operations so it's hard to beat where performance is concerned it mostly talks
directly to the GPU. I think if precompiling shaders and using indirect draw
calls with Vulkan can reduce the glDrawArray/Elements bottleneck then it will
have succeeded at delivering better performance. There is a "depends how you
use it" and "how you measure performance" issue comparing any and all GPU
based vector libraries. Also, the data structures supporting the paths will
affect things a lot since there is a ton of allocating and freeing memory
going on. Comparing the two you could potentially run hundreds of different
tests just to get the answer to this question.

------
FraKtus
I am a Cairo user that wants to port some code to the GPU. Really interested
to hear succes stories on macOS and windows...

